# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  للترحيب بKhawaja

## نسرين أحمد

أهلاً وسهلاَ بك أخي الكريم Khawaja  ..
حللت أهلاً .. ووطئت سهلاً .. 
ياهلا بك بين اخوانك وأخواتك .. 
وبانتظار مشاركاتـك وابداعاتـك ..

----------


## سوسن

نور المنتدى بوجودك 
نتمنى لك طيب الإقامة

----------


## Khawaja

مشكوره نسرين على هذا الترحيب
وانشالله نقضي وقت ممتع ومفيد في هذا المنتدى

----------


## المنسي

عانقت جدران منتدانا 
عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت 
مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود والترحيب 
ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة 
لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور 
الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني منهـا 
إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك 
كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا 
البعض في كل المجالات 
أتمنى لك قضاء 
وقت ممتع 
معنا 

وكل عام وانت بخير ( إن اشاء الله بكره العيد )

----------


## روان

مرحبا فيك في المنتدى
وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## مسار الضوء

_

 اهلا وسهلا بك اخي 

 للت اهلا ونزلت سهلا 

بانتظار مشاركاتك  وبوح قلمك_

----------

